
Google took down our app - uyoakaoma
Google took down our app and I am not sure what to do? The app was using an install_referrer broadcast intent which was deprecated on March 1st. The issue is related to using firebase analytics, as i see it this is a firebase issue. How did anyone solve this..
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answ...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answer/2477981?hl=en)

